# Ouchies



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 1, 2014)

http://m.wmur.com/news/xray-shows-c...book&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=hootsuite


----------



## johneh (Apr 1, 2014)

One lucky SOB


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 1, 2014)

tis but a scratch!


----------



## Bobbin (Apr 2, 2014)

The good man is going to fire up the saw today.  I'm so glad I just looked at that shot.  Should I show it to him? or not.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Apr 2, 2014)

As a carpenter, I'm confident with just about any type of saw out there. For some reason my chain saw still makes me uneasy. Probably because of pics and stories like this.


----------



## Bobbin (Apr 2, 2014)

I deal with high speed industrial sewing machines and they can do some damage if you disobey the cardinal law:  never put your fingers in front of the needle.  But it's unlikely you'll amputate anything or lose massive quantities of blood.  I use a foam saw regularly (need one of those metal gloves) and it doesn't bother me.  But Mr. Chain saw? nah, he gives me the willies.


----------



## ironpony (Apr 2, 2014)

I am calling BS on this one.
1) April 1st posting
2) chain is broken and still on front sprocket
3) no tissue in x ray on top of bar


----------



## Bobbin (Apr 2, 2014)

You're brilliant.  (still basically afraid of chainsaws)


----------



## gzecc (Apr 2, 2014)

ironpony said:


> I am calling BS on this one.
> 1) April 1st posting
> 2) chain is broken and still on front sprocket
> 3) no tissue in x ray on top of bar


 
I agree. I sold xray technology for years. I also don't believe.


----------



## Jags (Apr 2, 2014)

Just proof of my point that every time you start a chainsaw that it will take every opportunity to try and kill you.

( For the record I am also in the camp of April fools joke at this point.)


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Apr 2, 2014)

ironpony said:


> I am calling BS on this one.
> 1) April 1st posting
> 2) chain is broken and still on front sprocket
> 3) no tissue in x ray on top of bar




It's the only NH news station,  their tag line is "no one covers new hampshire like we do" and we're thankful for that. The other stations actually know how to report the news. 

Finally back to work. Truck all loaded showed up to customers house. They're moving plumbing and electrical,  not ready til tomorrow.  Thinking of dropping some trees now that I have the day off...or maybe clean garage.....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 2, 2014)

If it's a joke they got me. It's on the local news station site still. I will investigate


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 2, 2014)

It's on a mess of other sites as well. I assumed it was Pittsburgh, NH- evidently it was in PA

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/01/us/chainsaw-accident-survivor/


----------



## Bobbin (Apr 2, 2014)

The good man and I had a good laugh about it.  A perfect April Fool's prank.  Lol.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 2, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> The good man and I had a good laugh about it.  A perfect April Fool's prank.  Lol.


Has anyone confirmed that it was a prank? The story is getting play today on a number of real news sites (well as real as news site are)


----------



## ironpony (Apr 2, 2014)

looking at it closer "he" appears to have extra bones too. X ray overlaying another x ray??


----------



## ironpony (Apr 2, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Has anyone confirmed that it was a prank? The story is getting play today on a number of *real news sites* (well as real as news site are)


 




That is just funny, reporters never leave the office anymore, I am sure it was thoroughly checked out.
Hey there is flight 370 right above the bar tip, nope only a L


----------



## Jags (Apr 2, 2014)

The report does appear to have very specific information - could be the real thing.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/04/02/chain-saw-neck/7192993/


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 2, 2014)

ironpony said:


> That is just funny, reporters never leave the office anymore, I am sure it was thoroughly checked out.
> Hey there is flight 370 right above the bar tip, nope only a L


That neither confirms nor refutes. 370 in PA? Well, I guess it had more fuel than they thought


----------



## Bobbin (Apr 2, 2014)

Remember when some joker fed the news service the wrong names for the crew on the Asiana jet that crashed in San Francisco?  Yup, I cracked up.  I have no shame and will laugh at all manner of inappropriate things (family trait).


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 2, 2014)

if it is a hoax, is very elaborate and well done. CNN has video interview and everything. I suggest it is legit, but if I am wrong, I will quote Mr. Bush/The Who "Don't get fooled agin"


----------



## fireview2788 (Apr 2, 2014)

This says it all!


https://www.facebook.com/wlwt5/phot...1396456163./10151936347966852/?type=3&theater


----------



## TimfromMA (Apr 2, 2014)

It supposedly happened yesterday.

I suspect an April Fool's Day prank.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Apr 2, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> It's on a mess of other sites as well. I assumed it was Pittsburgh, NH- evidently it was in PA
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/01/us/chainsaw-accident-survivor/



They took the bar off the saw that's why the chain is on the end but flopping elsewhere. We sent a kid to the hospital once with a 10" length of wood attached to his hand cause he nailed himself to the house 20' up. Everyone but him had a good laugh.



Yep. You can see the saws-all on the ladder. Needed to get them topped while I had the boost from the 6' snow bank. No way I'm running my saw perched on a ladder on top of another ladder, on top of a snow bank, after seeing that pic. You may have saved my life today. Thanks! 

Now they're on the ground where we're all comfortable,  the saw will come out to clean up the job.


----------



## Bobbin (Apr 2, 2014)

You know, if it isn't a hoax, the fact that it happened on April Fool's day only adds to the story...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 2, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> You know, if it isn't a hoax, the fact that it happened on April Fool's day only adds to the story...


They claim that it happened on Monday, but they released the x-ray on Tuesday.


----------



## fireview2788 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm thinking it's real, this is one of the stories.

http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2014...trimmer-with-chainsaw-embedded-into-his-neck/


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Apr 2, 2014)

I go with real.


----------



## begreen (Apr 2, 2014)

It's real. I saw the hospital interviews last night. He's bandaged up, but still one lucky fellow.


----------



## splitoak (Apr 2, 2014)

Oooo....


----------



## Camben (Apr 2, 2014)

It's the real deal.


----------



## mikey517 (Apr 2, 2014)

Been all over the local news here in NY/NJ area.


----------



## jim2074 (Apr 2, 2014)

It was on Fox news this morning.  It really happened.  The guy is going to be ok.


----------



## Jonathan70 (Apr 2, 2014)

Guy is going to get right back up in the tree too...


----------



## xman23 (Apr 2, 2014)

Look at that, the chain is broken. Besides where it is. Yea it was all over the news, but it got me wondering if this was a hoax.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 2, 2014)

I suspect four threads about it.


----------



## Mag Craft (Apr 2, 2014)

I do not if it is fake or not but I used to service X-Ray and Cat scanners before I retired and it would be real easy to fake that X-Ray.


----------



## Dustin (Apr 3, 2014)

http://www.kptv.com/story/25134970/tree-trimmer-hospitalized-with-chain-saw-in-neck


Did you guys see this? Ouch!


----------



## Seanm (Apr 3, 2014)

Dustin you beat me to it! I watched this today on yahoo and was amazed. That guy is lucky to be alive and hopefully it will help him be safer. From the looks of the family around him he has lots to live for. He should go out and buy a lottery ticket!


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 3, 2014)

I think this is now the third or fourth post on the topic.


----------



## firebroad (Apr 3, 2014)

If it as April Fool's joke, then SHAME ON THEM, IT IS IN BAD TASTE--
If it is real, then HOLY SMOKES!!  Kudos to his quick thinking co-workers, I sure would want to be working along side them.


----------



## Simonkenton (Apr 3, 2014)

I have done lots of chainsaw work, including, I have built 7 custom log cabins with chainsaws. I own 2 Stihls and a Husqvarna. That is some dangerous work and I am lucky, nipped the leg one time and got 35 stitches, otherwise, no injuries.
These young guys who climb trees to work really have my respect. That is some really dangerous work.


----------



## begreen (Apr 3, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> I think this is now the third or fourth post on the topic.


merging in the nook


----------



## Adabiviak (Apr 3, 2014)

@_@

That's gnarly... like Red Asphalt, but for chainsaws.


----------



## Simonkenton (Apr 3, 2014)

I used to be a paramedic. The cardinal rule is "Never remove an impaled object." So the the medics would have left the bar in place, but they would have unbolted the bar from the saw. Throughout all of that I doubt that the chain would have broken, and this chain is broken.
However, the medics might have cut the chain.
I saw the interview with the patient on Pittsburgh tv. This story is for real.


----------



## Bobbin (Apr 10, 2014)

Very late here, but I concur with Simon..  I've been sewing professionally for well over 30 yrs. now and the cardinal rule is to leave the needle in place as you drive to the ER.  (I had to remove the needle from the needle bar to extricate a co-worker back in '80s).  We drove to the ER with her hand over head (kept the pain down).  Bottom line:  she violated Rule#1:  never put your finger in front of the needle!  (always have an up to date tetanus shot!)


----------

